# neue Kerneloptionen 3.9

## flammenflitzer

Hallo, es gibt ja wieder neue Treiber. Kann jemand dazu etwas erklären/ empfehlen?

```

* CPU/Task time and stats accounting                                                                                    

*                                                                                                                       

Cputime accounting                                                                                                      

> 1. Simple tick based cputime accounting (TICK_CPU_ACCOUNTING)                                                         

  2. Full dynticks CPU time accounting (VIRT_CPU_ACCOUNTING_GEN) (NEW)                                                  

  3. Fine granularity task level IRQ time accounting (IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING)                                              

choice[1-3]: 
```

```

*

* Namespaces support

*

Namespaces support (NAMESPACES) [Y/?] y

  UTS namespace (UTS_NS) [Y/n/?] y

  IPC namespace (IPC_NS) [Y/n/?] y

  User namespace (USER_NS) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

Require conversions between uid/gids and their internal representation (UIDGID_STRICT_TYPE_CHECKS) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

```

```

*

* Processor type and features

*

Intel Low Power Subsystem Support (X86_INTEL_LPSS) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

```

```

*

* ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

*

PCI slot detection driver (ACPI_PCI_SLOT) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

```

```

*

* x86 CPU frequency scaling drivers

*

Intel P state control (X86_INTEL_PSTATE) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

```

```

*

* Multiple devices driver support (RAID and LVM)

*

Cache target (EXPERIMENTAL) (DM_CACHE) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 

```

```

*

* Generic Thermal sysfs driver

*

Generic Thermal sysfs driver (THERMAL) [Y/m/?] y

  Default Thermal governor

  > 1. step_wise (THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_STEP_WISE)

    2. fair_share (THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_FAIR_SHARE)

    3. user_space (THERMAL_DEFAULT_GOV_USER_SPACE)

  choice[1-3?]: 1

  Fair-share thermal governor (THERMAL_GOV_FAIR_SHARE) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  Step_wise thermal governor (THERMAL_GOV_STEP_WISE) [Y/?] (NEW) y

  User_space thermal governor (THERMAL_GOV_USER_SPACE) [N/y/?] (NEW) 

  generic cpu cooling support (CPU_THERMAL) [N/m/y/?] n

  Thermal emulation mode support (THERMAL_EMULATION) [N/y/?] (NEW)  

  Intel PowerClamp idle injection driver (INTEL_POWERCLAMP) [N/m/y/?] (NEW) 
```

```

*

* Industrial I/O support

*

Industrial I/O support (IIO) [M/y/?] m

  Enable buffer support within IIO (IIO_BUFFER) [N/y/?] (NEW) 
```

PS: meine CPU Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3330 CPU @ 3.00GHz

(Gleiche Frage habe ich bei http://www.gentooforum.de gestellt)

----------

## Randy Andy

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Hallo, es gibt ja wieder neue Treiber. Kann jemand dazu etwas erklären/ empfehlen?
> 
> ```
> 
> * CPU/Task time and stats accounting                                                                                    
> ...

 

Zumindest zu diesem Punkt gibt es hier einen ganz brauchbaren Bericht: http://www.golem.de/news/linux-3-10-kernel-ohne-ticks-1305-99196.html

Bei mir läuft übrigens schon der kernel mit Option 2 im erfolgreichen Testbetrieb   :Wink: 

Gruß, Andy.

----------

## toralf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Intel P state control (X86_INTEL_PSTATE) [N/y/?] (NEW) 
> ```
> ...

 Der gefällt mir überhaupt nicht :  https://lkml.org/lkml/2013/5/3/376

----------

